# Question on force generation for TF 1-08



## Steve 1 RNFLDR (26 Oct 2006)

Would somebody be able to inform me as to 1) which battalion TF 1-08 is being built around,  2) which area the reserves for the tour are being drawn from, and 3) how difficult it woud be (not entirely hypothetically) for a fellow from, say, LFAA to get on a TF drawn from LFWA or LFCA?

At the moment I'm still "waiting on a position number" for TF 1-07, though the prospects are looking rather bleak to say the least, given that the confirmation ex is already well underway.  Consequently, I need to look at my options and determine the quickest route overseas.  If I don't have much of a shot at going on 1-08, I'll be awfully tempted to CT back to the regulars in order to get back overseas within what I'd consider an acceptable timeframe.  

Thanks for any input.


----------



## PhilB (26 Oct 2006)

I would think that this is somewhat of an opsec issue. Not to get into any areas outside my lane but from what I have heard TF will be drawn solely from their areas be it LFWA, LFCA or otherwise. Apparently res inclusive. Of course this is all out the window if posn cant be filled


----------



## skydiver (26 Oct 2006)

Steve 1 RNFLDR..
Just a suggestion here..
Go to the unit. Ask Chuck to check CFTPO.
Or he can call us in Moncton

Doog


----------



## Morpheus32 (26 Oct 2006)

TF 1-08 is being force generated from LFWA.  I am coordinating the CFTPO build and manning....drop me an email if you have specific questions.  I would prefer to chat via military email.  Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Steve 1 RNFLDR (27 Oct 2006)

Much obliged, folks.  Got some news at work, this evening, however.  Brigade asked for people for 1-07, my name got submitted (again), and now we're waiting on confirmation from Area.  Things might be looking up.


----------



## Morpheus32 (27 Oct 2006)

If anyone has any questions concerning TF 1-08 that your chain of command can not answer....feel free to drop me a line...

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Justacivvy (28 Oct 2006)

The official website for TF 1-08

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa/tf108/


----------



## Morpheus32 (28 Oct 2006)

The website is one of the first steps to get the message out about TF1-08.  We tried to make sure we learned the lessons from the past deployments and in this case will guarantee deployment but not necessarily employment...ie the TO&E could change but that will not result in a reservist getting dumped from the deployment....this is taking into account that the reservist likely quit there job or school to volunteer.   It is my hope that we can crack the nut on this early so we can plan how we want to deal with the problem rather than endless series of reacting....

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## darmil (31 Oct 2006)

> We tried to make sure we learned the lessons from the past deployments and in this case will guarantee deployment but not necessarily employment...ie the TO&E could change but that will not result in a reservist getting dumped from the deployment....this is taking into account that the reservist likely quit there job or school to volunteer.   It is my hope that we can crack the nut on this early so we can plan how we want to deal with





Can you explain this ^.I want to go on this Roto but the orders that we got were brief have your name in by end November.We where told if we want outside the wire work up is in January at CFB shilo, but I'm hearing a few differnet stories.Morpheus32 can you help me out with any further dates or a timetable, you can pm me or email my address is listed.

Any info would help thx. :cheers:


----------



## Morpheus32 (31 Oct 2006)

Outside the wire positions....report as early as Jan 07 to get an essential PCF courses done....should not be too many people based on the TO&E.  2 Apr 07 report date if you have not completed your IBTS, 15 May if you have completed IBTS Level 1 with your unit.  Anyone who expects to do an outside the wire job must complete the collective training with their assigned unit or subunit.  If you can not meet these timelines then the report date is 30 Jul 07 to conduct IBTS and begin the work ups to the Level 5 live fire.  Staff will be given training at this time.  Everyone will participate in CMTC serial in Oct.  After that TMST for three weeks, Christmas leave, then a little more TMST then deployment....

I hope that answers the question....if not, drop me a line....

For anyone else with a question...don't hesitate to drop me a line...it is very important we get the message....the right message out to everyone interested in the deployment.  We need all hands on deck for this one...

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (31 Oct 2006)

Steve 1 RNFLDR said:
			
		

> Much obliged, folks.  Got some news at work, this evening, however.  Brigade asked for people for 1-07, my name got submitted (again), and now we're waiting on confirmation from Area.  Things might be looking up.



good


----------



## PhilB (31 Oct 2006)

So 30-Jul is the report date for inside the wire jobs? Or is it the third report date for out side the wire?


----------



## Morpheus32 (31 Oct 2006)

30 Jul is the report date for inside the wire.  The outside the wire report dates are 2 Apr and 15 May so that individuals can participate in the BTS with the Battle Group.  The vital ground is all outside the wire people must do the collective training with the teams that will be going into combat.  

Does that answer it?

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## cbt arms sub tech (31 Oct 2006)

What brigade, 39 brigade?  Your extremely helpful, you sure you work for the military & federal government?


----------



## PhilB (31 Oct 2006)

Roger, through the thread and pm's you've answered mine and a lot of guys from my regiments questions. Thanks very much for the info. :cheers:


----------



## Morpheus32 (31 Oct 2006)

Here to help.  Let me know if you need further info...

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## PhilB (31 Oct 2006)

A couple more questions from the boys (some how I have been elected the mouth peice!) - 

1. Is TF 1-08 going to do a full 2 month BTE like 1-06 or is going to be a month CMTC serial? The major question is how long will be in the field?

2. TMST trg. Will it be conducted in Shilo regardless of unit or if you are augmented into an Edmonton based unit will TMST trg be conducted in Edmonton?

Thanks again. My peer group is mostly guys that just got back within the last couple of months from TF 1-06. It seems that the many of them want to go back on 1-08 however their primary concern is time spent away from loved ones during the work up period.


----------



## darmil (31 Oct 2006)

Thats exactly what I needed to know Morpheus32.One of the many reason why I like this site.


 :fifty:


 :cheers:


----------



## Morpheus32 (31 Oct 2006)

PhilB said:
			
		

> A couple more questions from the boys (some how I have been elected the mouth peice!) -
> 
> 1. Is TF 1-08 going to do a full 2 month BTE like 1-06 or is going to be a month CMTC serial? The major question is how long will be in the field?
> 
> ...



It will be a regular CMTC serial.  4 weeks if I recall.  I will confirm the exact dates tomorrow when I get to the office.  Please standby.  Bear in mind that there will be a battlegroup exercise (level 5 live) in Shilo just prior to the CMTC exercise.  TMST training will be in both Shilo and Edmonton....Effort will be made to ensure a decent quality of life for augmentees in both Shilo and Edmonton.  We have been examining the available facilities to ensure we don't adopt a Naval hot bunk style of accomodations!  More to follow on this in the next two weeks.

I hope that answers things.....

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## PhilB (31 Oct 2006)

Definitly, its not so much quality of life, I spent 9months living in a 300man tent with 1 air conditioner! It's more the ability to drive home on weekends and see 9er. Thanks again


----------



## darmil (1 Nov 2006)

Well that's good to here about training in E town.That would help with seeing my family.Keep the info coming much appreciated. 
Whats does TMST training stand for?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (1 Nov 2006)

TMST = "Theatre Mission Specific Training"


----------



## PhilB (1 Nov 2006)

Just one more CFTPO related question. On 1-06 augmentees from my unit were paired together in sections and found that this worked really well in terms of adjusting, post tour etc. On CFTPO are posn going to be generic i.e. Augmentee 3 PPCLI, or more specific i.e. Augmentee C Coy 9pl 1 Sec? Obviously everything could change once you show up and work with the battalion but its good to know at the start point.


----------



## Morpheus32 (2 Nov 2006)

PhilB said:
			
		

> Just one more CFTPO related question. On 1-06 augmentees from my unit were paired together in sections and found that this worked really well in terms of adjusting, post tour etc. On CFTPO are posn going to be generic i.e. Augmentee 3 PPCLI, or more specific i.e. Augmentee C Coy 9pl 1 Sec? Obviously everything could change once you show up and work with the battalion but its good to know at the start point.



Morning,

Right now, the individual augmentees to the rifle companies are listed as two per section...with the rest being listed as regular force.....so not generic....

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## darmil (2 Nov 2006)

Well I sent in the memo last night.Got assigned a postion number for force protection.Just wondering if you had any idea if we would be in Edmonton or Shilo?


----------



## Morpheus32 (2 Nov 2006)

Good to have you aboard.  I am not sure of the location of the FP Coy but more information will be made available after the 8th of Nov main planning conference.  Alot of the finer details will be worked out...

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## logos (2 Nov 2006)

MikeH,

 Did you request that position in your memo, or did you just request a position number and that's what they gave you?

I have also put my name down for tf 1-08, but given the fact that MikeH put in a memo and recieved a position number so quick, I wonder if I should be doing the same?

MikeH, if you don't mind me asking, what would you recommend I put in my memo? Should I request a specific position or what?


----------



## Morpheus32 (2 Nov 2006)

We have the CFTPO built with the reserve postions and the Reserve Brigades are filling the positions now.....so yes...you could have a position number.....

Jeff


----------



## darmil (3 Nov 2006)

The postions I could go for where FP or rifle coy as rifleman or LMG gunner.I chose FP because of my buddy we are doing this tour together and the only thing that was available for a Mcpl was 2ic for FP section.So that's why I went that route for now, could change if my buddy who is a LT in 2PP Bcoy can slide the both of us in his platoon.

logos just write that you request a postion for TF08.When I went and talked to the Reg Warrant he told me that the postions for me where FP, coy rifleman or LMG Gunner.I also was asked if I have 404's for LSVW, MLVW, HLVW or DP2a.I told him I have the old MG course C6 and .50CAL he said good enough its transferable.
Best to get your name in now.


----------



## PhilB (3 Nov 2006)

Just got a posn for 1-08. In charlie company 3VP. Thanks all the help Morpheus. If you wouldnt mind giving me an update on any changes or new details after the leadership conference on the 8th I would appreciate it.


----------



## paracowboy (3 Nov 2006)

PhilB said:
			
		

> Just got a posn for 1-08. In charlie company 3VP.


Say again all after "In", over? WHICH Company?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Nov 2006)

Oh boy.......

I'll take ' Pissed-off M/Cpl for $200, Alex.'


----------



## paracowboy (3 Nov 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Oh boy.......
> 
> I'll take ' Pissed-off M/Cpl for $200, Alex.'


not at all, I just think he has the wrong company. We're not sending C Coy on TF 1-08.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Nov 2006)

Ahh, I thought this was a Charles thingy.......my bad. :-[

Who let me post in an Infantry thread anyway??


----------



## paracowboy (3 Nov 2006)

never mind, I think I got it. CFTPO probably says "C Coy", since it's a generic template. It wouldn't matter if the company going was Duke's 1 RCR or B Coy 2 VP. 

Betcha that's it. 

On a side-note: 
PhilB, 
hope you're fit, dude. The Coy you're going to is the one 3 VP has been using to trial Crossfit, along with regular Bn PT. They've been torqueing themselves for a couple months now.   Good fellas, though. They kinda smell funny, but you get used to that.


----------



## Morpheus32 (3 Nov 2006)

PhilB said:
			
		

> Just got a posn for 1-08. In charlie company 3VP. Thanks all the help Morpheus. If you wouldnt mind giving me an update on any changes or new details after the leadership conference on the 8th I would appreciate it.



Glad I could help.  I think you might be in a company from 2 VP as 3 VP is sending B Coy....I don't have my spread sheet in front of me so I might be mixed up a bit.......

Watch the website....after the meeting, we will be having the site upgraded with new information.....we will also be defining the training plan...MTF

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## PhilB (4 Nov 2006)

Paracowboy is right, it is 3VP but its a CFTPO thing. Apparently the Coy from 3 VP will be the C Coy for the battle group. Of course everything and anything could change as it is quite early in the game. Only time will tell.

I know a lot of really good guys that have gone from my mo unit to 3VP so I'm looking forward to it. It should be a good go. 

As for the cross fit, thanks for the heads up, I guess I need to start running more!


----------



## paracowboy (4 Nov 2006)

PhilB said:
			
		

> As for the cross fit, thanks for the heads up, I guess I need to start running more!


you need to do more than run, my friend. They've been doing quite a bit of strength training. Actually, it's as much muscular endurance as it is strength training. A couple hundred squats in a session isn't strength training, after all.

pm me. I'll give you my army e-mail address, and can send you the Crossfit workout that was advocated to them by the Bn SME on all things fitness, our 2IC Adm Coy. Then you can work in some long runs and ruck marches on your own.

That'll cover off the fitness. The rest, well that's up to you. I'd start talking to people in your unit, or anyone outside your unit you know, who's been over there, and bone up on topics/subjects you may need. We cut a few Reservists from the last group for lack of military knowledge, laziness, or attitude. You don't want to be one of those guys.


----------



## Bartok5 (4 Nov 2006)

Just so's we're all on the same net, C Coy 3VP is going over with the 2RCR BG for TF 1-07 in Feb next year.  No new additions are required, nor desired.  They are at CMTC, and are locked and loaded.

TF 1-08 is led by 2 PPCLI, but includes a rifle coy (vehicle platform TBD) from 3VP.  That sub-unit is A Coy, and starts work-up trg (starting with PCFs) in Jan. Res F augmentation to the tune of two positions per rifle section has been identified, and ought to be making its way to the armoury floor.  3 VP will also provide the basis of the OMLT, however that element has no Res F component.  

I expect that there will be sufficient pers manning shortfalls within TF 1-08 that anyone with a basic MOC qualification and a desire to soldier hard will find employment.  If you are in Western Canada and have not been solicited by your local chain of command?  Start asking about 1-08.  We form and commence training in April 07.


----------



## darmil (5 Nov 2006)

Whats OMLT?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Nov 2006)

MikeH said:
			
		

> Whats OMLT?



Operational Mentoring and Liaison Team


----------



## paracowboy (5 Nov 2006)

MikeH said:
			
		

> Whats OMLT?


really tasty with cheese and peppers and some ham.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Nov 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> really tasty with cheese and peppers and some ham.



 I so wanted to say that!


----------



## darmil (5 Nov 2006)

> really tasty with cheese and peppers and some ham.




LOL nice!


----------



## theoldyoungguy (9 Nov 2006)

Ive just been given a position number as well. Im in C coy 2 platoon. Just waiting out on when i pack my bags and where the training will be


----------



## darmil (9 Nov 2006)

Can someone tell me what has to be completed for the individual Battle Task Standard Level 1 ?


----------



## probum non poenitet (9 Nov 2006)

There is a good website here:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa/tf108/updates.htm

There is an e-mail address for questions, and a link to Q & A down the page, which takes you here:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa/tf108/faq_TF108.htm


----------



## Morpheus32 (24 Nov 2006)

Mounting order is out on the streets now and LFWA will be issuing a detailed training guidance next week....once I finish writing it!  This will outline more detail on specific elements of training.  We have reservists now on LAV training.  If you have the ability to be free for training in advance of 2 Apr....make sure your chain of command knows as we are looking for people for courses....

More to follow.  

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## darmil (25 Nov 2006)

I was told there is going to be a LAV course in Edmonton in Febuary.Do you have a list of courses available yet ? How did the hunt go?


----------



## Morpheus32 (28 Nov 2006)

Hunting was excellent.....too excellent.  I am in the office at 1930 reviewing emails in an valiant attempt to catch up  

There is a list of courses but we are putting together the final spread sheet this week.  Hopefully we will have it on the intranet shortly.  In the meantime, if you are available for training now, make sure your chain of command knows....we are loading reservists on reg PCFs as we speak....

More to follow...

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## PhilB (29 Nov 2006)

Morpheus,

Good to hear your hunt went well. Just wondering if you got my pm?


----------



## cbt arms sub tech (29 Nov 2006)

Any updates on the types of courses & dates available, will they be made public, or are you available to PM then to interested troops?


----------



## Bartok5 (29 Nov 2006)

Guys,

Take a deeeeep breath and relax.  Morpheus is quite literally doing the job of 3 men at LFWA HQ, and cannot reasonably answer every individual Reservist's question in a timely manner.  Give the guy a break.  I know for a fact that he is in the office 16 hours a day.   Can you say the same?

Work through your respective chains of command, and watch the 1-08 web-site that has been so wisely set up.  The latter exists for precisely the reason that I am posting this.  In short, to take the load off of people who are already burning the candle at both ends and are far too busy to answer individual questions/PMs.  Morpheus takes what time he can out of his insanely busy schedule to post info of interest to the generic masses.  He does NOT have the time to cater to your individual desires.  Sorry if that sounds harsh, but there it is.  YOU are your own career-manager/temp employment coordinator.  Please stop bugging the guy who still owes an entire Area meaningful Army-level training direction for TF 1-08.  There are bde and unit-level planning staffs who need Morpheus's full attention right now.  He does NOT have the time to address Res F employment opportunity questions one at a time within a force of 2300+ personnel......

Cease and desist.  He will do the best that he can.  Understand however, that entire units are  hinging on his work.  Personal desires and naive, uninformed questions about individual employability  are far below the radar screen at the present time.    Do your own homework/career management, and leave Morpheus alone to do his very important work.  

Seriously.  I mean it.


----------



## paracowboy (29 Nov 2006)

Mark C said:
			
		

> leave Morpheus alone to do his very important work.
> 
> Seriously.  I mean it.


 as do I. In fact, this thread is closed.
Should Morpheus wish to respond, he can pm a Staff and we'll open it for him to post, or will post for him.


----------



## paracowboy (5 Dec 2006)

re-opened at morpheus' request.


----------



## PhilB (5 Dec 2006)

I think that everyone would benefit from ensuring that the questions asked of Morpheus are pertinent. i.e. step 1 check TF 1-08 website, step 2 check with chain of command, step 3 read the thread for already answered questions, finally step 4 ask a new question.

That being said I have a new question, or rather I guess a question of clarification. From my understanding a reservist can show up around the beginning of May (1-15ish) for an "outside the wire role" if they have completed IBTS 1. We got the word in my unit that this may not be the case. The word from our trg WO is that those troops currently loaded into an augmentee slot may be removed if they are unable to report 1-Apr-07 because the battalion wants troops that date. This is contrary to the TF 1-08 website and as such I asked for clarification at my unit. I have been unable to get an answer, everyone I ask says they don't know.

This is of some importance to me as I am one of those troops loaded into an augmentee slot. I am trying to plan out the next year or so of my life and if my slot is going to disappear then things will have to change for me. Is 1-15 May-07 still the report date for IBTS 1 qual pers or has there been a change? Thanks


----------



## Morpheus32 (5 Dec 2006)

Good question.  I will ask why and advise.  I am out of town until Friday and hopefully can get you an answer by then..... 

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## PhilB (5 Dec 2006)

No problem, thanks, have a good trip


----------



## theoldyoungguy (11 Dec 2006)

One quick question. Has the names been sent out to the battalions who are receiving the reservist augmentees. I ask because a Sgt in 3vp was asking a Sgt in my unit about myself and another guy comenting that we were gonna be in his section, however i havnt been notified from my own chain as to where i will be going and when yet.

Cheers


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Dec 2006)

loyaleddie87 said:
			
		

> One quick question. Has the names been sent out to the battalions who are receiving the reservist augmentees. I ask because a Sgt in 3vp was asking a Sgt in my unit about myself and another guy comenting that we were gonna be in his section, however i havnt been notified from my own chain as to where i will be going and when yet.
> 
> Cheers



Then maybe you should start by asking your chain, persistently. With all the 'group' things going on, asking about a single individual (you) is a bit of a stretch at the moment. You should start by going to your immediate supervisor and have them do their job, or maybe that Sgt of your's that seems to be in the loop. Work your way up to your CSM and Ops if you have to. People are very busy at this point.......to busy, if you get my drift.


----------



## paracowboy (12 Dec 2006)

loyaleddie87 said:
			
		

> One quick question. Has the names been sent out to the battalions who are receiving the reservist augmentees. I ask because a Sgt in 3vp was asking a Sgt in my unit about myself and another guy comenting that we were gonna be in his section, however i havnt been notified from my own chain as to where i will be going and when yet.
> 
> Cheers


since I'm the guy in 3VP who looks at CFTPO, I'm gonna tell ya that we have NO FRIGGIN' IDEA who's coming to us, since what's on CFTPO doesn't begin to reflect reality yet. There are far too many names, there are names in positions where Augmentees will not be, etc, etc. Basically, CFTPO is value-less to us at this point.


----------



## theoldyoungguy (12 Dec 2006)

Seen.


----------



## darmil (13 Dec 2006)

loyaleddie87 just relax dude, we'll be in battalion soon enough.Right now just enjoy Christmas.


----------



## 78fd (14 Dec 2006)

Which Brigade in LFWA is getting the priority for positions. Because here in 41 brigade we seem to be pretty behind from the rest of you. We seem to just be hearing about positions for the TF. Are we just getting the left overs that the other brigades could not fill?


----------



## PhilB (14 Dec 2006)

I dont know what unit in 41 Bgd your in, but I know in my unit we have known about the TF for quite some time. We already have guys loaded into CFTPO posn's ready to deploy. In addition we have guys already on PCF course, and more departing sometime in Jan. 

I think there is really no "lead" reserve brigade as it is such a large commitment (someone like Morpheus, Recce, or Para Cowboy would know MUCH more about this than me). From my understanding each brigade is providing certain things augmentees, D&S, etc. I THINK that each brigade is supposed to provide a D&S Pl, with 1 going to KAF, 1 going to PRT, 1 doing FoPo (I do not know this for sure, it is my impression/what I have been heard/ told but uncomfirmed... grain of salt needed).


----------



## darmil (14 Dec 2006)

Well fill out your profile, so we can tell which unit you are from. All the reservists posting on this topic are from 41 BG.Talk to the ops W.O in your unit or visit the TF08 website
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa/tf108/.There is a QandA area you can email them for any info you need.It's helpful I've used it. ;D


----------



## Jamtorky (14 Dec 2006)

78fd ....Not sure what Regt in 41 your in but 39 held a massive DAG on Nov 26-27 ...close to 200 trps and another for islanders beigin of Dec ...our unit's ( BCD) goal is to have our guys DAGed green and ready to go by Jan 1 and we are very close to having it done ..... you need to see your chain of command and start asking some questions

I was with the understanding that the origianal plan was to have 38 leading the charge,  being back filled by 41 and 39 if they could not fill posn's ... none of the brigades can seperatly fill all the requirments and this was acknoledged by higher  ... the task was then converted to an AREA responsibility with the slots filled by 38 and then back filled by the other 2 ...regardless of who what where .. then again .. I could have been fed a load of MRE's as well 

Filling the posn's is an AREA responsibility ...who gets priority .. I would hope that the playing feild would be even amongst the brigades ... but then again this is the Army and politics never come into play. ....The tasking sheet that we were handed at the DAG in Vancouver was very slim ...very very slim ... especially for Sgt and above and for trade specific jobs... ( 2 pos as 011) ...hoping that more opens up 


From my understanding ... unless your slated for a PCF between Jan and April then nothing is happening until April ....see task force site T & A....which needs an update BTW

Anyone know what PCF's are slated for the new year... ???  we have 2 guys on Leo courses right now .. 

things appear to be slow to trickle down at this end .. however it is very evident that the pers putting this together are tasked to the hilt ... 

as always ..watch and shoot ...watch and shoot

Quansem  Ilep 

Jamtorky


----------



## PhilB (14 Dec 2006)

I know that we have guys already on a LAV crew commander course, I believe we have more guys on LAV gunner in the new year and another serial of LAV crew commander. I think also, troops that want to deploy, but require BIQ, are getting it in the new year as well.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Dec 2006)

PhilB said:
			
		

> Para Cowboy would know MUCH more about this than me


no. I'm sorry. I wish I could offer some help here, but I really don't know anything about it. I was under the impression that all Reserve units in LFWA were sourced at the same time, on equal footing. I didn't think there was a 'lead' Brigade, as such. 

But, I suggest we wait for morpheus to clarify.


----------



## 241 (15 Dec 2006)

78fd, ask at the unit, granted I am not in every Wednesday I don't think you have asked there... I sent you a PM...


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (15 Dec 2006)

Just to clear the air here (or perhaps muddy things up - heh):

38 CBG has been assigned the lead to manage Reserve Force augmentation to TF 1-08 and Reserve-specific tasks have been divided more or less equally between the CBGs.  However, 38 CBG was also - in accordance with the rotation plan - assigned lead to force generate some mission elements.  A source was to be identified for most of the Reserve-specific positions by today.  LFWA, the manager of the organization, will then officially task brigades to fill.

There are a substantial number of Reserve-specific positions, including mission elements specifically assigned to the Reserve Force to fill.  There are also other "any" component positions that we can take Reservists into.  LFWA has committed to deploying (not employing) any Reservist who volunteers for TF 1-08 and who DAGs Green.  However, this means that you may not deploy into a specific position that you've wished for - a volunteer may move within the task force as we adjust positions based on skills and need.  This will be done at a final tasking conference at the end of January.



> unless your slated for a PCF between Jan and April then nothing is happening until April


  That's correct.  Report date for "outside the wire" (Cat 1) positions is 2 April.  The _limited_ number of pers requiring Regular Force PCFs will report when their course starts - after Christmas.


----------



## PhilB (15 Dec 2006)

Teddy just to confirm, I asked earlier but people are busy, if you have completed are Cat 1 and have completed IBTS 1 is the report date still sometime between 1-May - 15-May 07? This is what is stated on the website but I have heard some different things. Thanks


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (15 Dec 2006)

PhilB said:
			
		

> Teddy just to confirm, I asked earlier but people are busy, if you have completed are Cat 1 and have completed IBTS 1 is the report date still sometime between 1-May - 15-May 07? This is what is stated on the website but I have heard some different things. Thanks



I should have added that some training dates are linked to individual sub-units, depending on the training plan for each sub-unit.  Generally speaking, 2 April is the Cat 1 day.  Cat 1 are those soldiers deploying outside the wire in small groups - operating more or less independently.  Cat 2 is to report 15 May and consists of soldiers operating outside the wire as part of a formed unit.  Cat 3 are "inside the wire" positions, with a report date of 30 Jul 07.  However, the Joining Instructions attached to each position on CFTPO and CFTPO report dates are the best guide - not someone guessing on the Internet.  Again, as has been pointed out, a lot of the detail is being sorted out, but we're ahead of the game thus far.1

__________________

1.  Your mileage may vary.  No warranty expressed or implied.  See owner's manual for details.


----------



## PhilB (15 Dec 2006)

First off teddy, I appreciate you taking the time to answer some questions. I am not just asking this question for myself I know there are about 6 other guys in my unit in the same boat as me. Originally we were all told that 1-April-07 was the report date for anyone going as an augmentee. We were then informed that if you had completed IBTS Lvl 1 you could report a bit later, NLT than 15-May 07. This is important to most of us because we are university students, as such our exams are not done until the end of April. We are loaded into CFTPO posn as augmentees going to 3VP with a start date of 01-May-07. 

A couple weeks ago our trg WO told us to be ready to have our positions changed because the battalion wanted all augmentees there on 01-Apr-07 no exceptions irregardless of IBTS completion etc. On the TF 1-08 website it says what we were told before, if IBTS 1 is complete you can report in in may. I have asked through the CoC for clarification, but at this point no one seems to really have a straight answer as everything is still in the planning phase. So in essence I am wondering if those people going in an augmentee slot can still report in at the beginning of May if IBTS Lvl 1 is complete.

I asked this question earlier and Morpheus said he'd look into it. I know how busy he is doing the actually work of planning the TF so no worries. I am just looking for clarification because a date change will seriously effect my ability to deploy and will result in me having to drastically alter plans, budgeting etc for the upcomming year. Thanks for any clarification anyone can provide.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (15 Dec 2006)

The key isn't your IBTS status, but instead your final employment status.  As it stands, the BG = Category 2 (formed unit "outside the wire") = 15 May.  However (and it's a big however) CFTPO will dictate final report timings.  Your unit should be carefully monitoring CFTPO for the actual report dates.  Again, this likely won't finally be sorted out until late next month.  Until then, relax - there are a number of folks working very hard on this, attempting to take situations like yours into account.


----------



## PhilB (15 Dec 2006)

To easy, thanks for the info. Merry christmas or should I say non denominational non religous holiday season :


----------



## darmil (8 Jan 2007)

Has anybody heard whats going on for timings otherthan April 2. My unit has no info on anything even the ops W.O has nothing. The guys that where going to Shilo in January haven't left yet.Also is the FP coy still in Edmonton .I'm asking these questions cause there is a bunch of people wondering that's all.I told them just to relax you will be there soon enough. Any info that I could pass on to them would be much appreciated.So don't bite my head off ;D


----------



## Morpheus32 (8 Jan 2007)

Mike,

Make sure your unit is in touch with 38 Bde as the reserve coordinators through your CBG.  The details of the report dates are generally on the street.  That being said, the Final Planning Conference for TF 1-08 is scheduled for the end of the month and all the final details including manning will be worked out.  The new training direction and guidance from the army has been received and we are pumping out the necessary frag O to reflect the new details.  Alot was held up waiting for this document.  We are moving ahead quite well.  Be patient, the details are being worked out.  Believe it or not, we are so far ahead of the army right now, it is making some things difficult.  It is coming along nicely given the normal degree of chaos associated with Task Force manning...

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Jamtorky (12 Jan 2007)

Good timelines on the TF 108 site 

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa/tf108/Training_Timelines_TF108.pdf

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa/tf108/Indiv_MatrixV1.pdf

We should move the training to BC .... Osoyoos is technically a desert environment.. weather is similar to Afghan. 

I wonder if they are going to give you a choice for your summer tasking / Location...Chilliwack would be great!!!
Will there be an option for someone to take a career advancement course??

Till then


----------



## Atech (11 Jun 2007)

Just received my tasking message friday and they wanted me to join in wainwright on saturday?? Anyone have any idea what is the latest reporting date that i can jump in on and still complete the training? As an Ammo Tech i gues i would be with NSE and have to do outside the wire training??


----------

